# this Mornings text



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mark 11:1-11


11 iNow when they drew near to Jerusalem, to jBethphage and Bethany, at kthe Mount of Olives, Jesus1 sent ltwo of his disciples 2 and said to them, “Go into the village in front of you, and immediately as you enter it you will find a colt tied, mon which no one has ever sat. Untie it and bring it. 3 If anyone says to you, ‘Why are you doing this?’ say, ‘The Lord has need of it and will send it back here immediately.’” 4 And they went away and found a colt tied at a door outside in the street, and they untied it. 5 And some of those standing there said to them, “What are you doing, untying the colt?” 6 And they told them what Jesus had said, and they let them go. 7 And they brought the colt to Jesus and threw their cloaks on it, and he sat on it. 8 And many nspread their cloaks on the road, and others spread leafy branches that they had cut from the fields. 9 And those who went before and those who followed were shouting, o“Hosanna! pBlessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! 10 Blessed is qthe coming rkingdom of sour father rDavid! oHosanna tin the highest!”
11 uAnd he entered Jerusalem and went into the temple. And when he had looked around at everything, as it was already late, vhe went out to Bethany with the twelve.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2012)

Preaching on John 4:27-42 today:

And at this point His disciples came, and they marveled that He talked with a woman; yet no one said, “What do You seek?” or, “Why are You talking with her?” The woman then left her waterpot, went her way into the city, and said to the men, “Come, see a Man who told me all things that I ever did. Could this be the Christ?” Then they went out of the city and came to Him.

In the meantime His disciples urged Him, saying, “Rabbi, eat.” But He said to them, “I have food to eat of which you do not know.” Therefore the disciples said to one another, “Has anyone brought Him anything to eat?”

Jesus said to them, “My food is to do the will of Him who sent Me, and to finish His work. Do you not say, ‘There are still four months and then comes the harvest’? Behold, I say to you, lift up your eyes and look at the fields, for they are already white for harvest! And he who reaps receives wages, and gathers fruit for eternal life, that both he who sows and he who reaps may rejoice together. For in this the saying is true: ‘One sows and another reaps.’ I sent you to reap that for which you have not labored; others have labored, and you have entered into their labors.” And many of the Samaritans of that city believed in Him because of the word of the woman who testified, “He told me all that I ever did.” So when the Samaritans had come to Him, they urged Him to stay with them; and He stayed there two days. And many more believed because of His own word. Then they said to the woman, “Now we believe, not because of what you said, for we ourselves have heard Him and we know that this is indeed the Christ, the Savior of the world.”


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 1, 2012)

Rev. Paul Gibson of St Madoe's preached on


> What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us? He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all--how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who died--more than that, who was raised to life--is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? As it is written: "For your sake we face death all day long; we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered." No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. (Rom 8:31-37, NIV)


at Knox Free Church, Perth, this morning.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Morning Worship*: James 1:16-18 and 1Peter 4:1-19 and Genesis 18:16-33

*James 1:16-18 - Call to Worship w/exposition*
[SUP]16[/SUP] Do not be deceived, my beloved brethren. [SUP]17[/SUP] Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or shifting shadow. [SUP]18[/SUP] In the exercise of His will He brought us forth by the word of truth, so that we would be a kind of first fruits among His creatures.

*1 Peter 4 - NT Serial Reading w/exposition*
[SUP]1[/SUP] Therefore, since Christ has suffered in the flesh, arm yourselves also with the same purpose, because he who has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin, [SUP]2[/SUP] so as to live the rest of the time in the flesh no longer for the lusts of men, but for the will of God. [SUP]3[/SUP] For the time already past is sufficient for you to have carried out the desire of the Gentiles, having pursued a course of sensuality, lusts, drunkenness, carousing, drinking parties and abominable idolatries. [SUP]4[/SUP] In all this, they are surprised that you do not run with them into the same excesses of dissipation, and they malign you; [SUP]5[/SUP] but they will give account to Him who is ready to judge the living and the dead. [SUP]6[/SUP] For the gospel has for this purpose been preached even to those who are dead, that though they are judged in the flesh as men, they may live in the spirit according to the will of God. [SUP]7[/SUP] The end of all things is near; therefore, be of sound judgment and sober spirit for the purpose of prayer. [SUP]8[/SUP] Above all,keep fervent in your love for one another, because love covers a multitude of sins. [SUP]9[/SUP] Be hospitable to one another without complaint. [SUP]10[/SUP] As each one has received a special gift, employ it in serving one another as good stewards of the manifold grace of God. [SUP]11[/SUP] Whoever speaks, is to do so as one who is speaking the utterances of God; whoever serves is to do so as one who is serving by the strength which God supplies; so that in all things God may be glorified through Jesus Christ, to whom belongs the glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.
[SUP]12[/SUP] Beloved, do not be surprised at the fiery ordeal among you, which comes upon you for your testing, as though some strange thing were happening to you; [SUP]13[/SUP] but to the degree that you share the sufferings of Christ, keep on rejoicing, so that also at the revelation of His glory you may rejoice with exultation. [SUP]14[/SUP] If you are reviled for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests on you. [SUP]15[/SUP] Make sure that none of you suffers as a murderer, or thief, or evildoer, or a troublesome meddler; [SUP]16[/SUP] but if anyone suffers as a Christian, he is not to be ashamed, but is to glorify God in this name. [SUP]17[/SUP] For it is time for judgment to begin with the household of God; and if it begins with us first, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God? [SUP]18[/SUP] AND IF IT IS WITH DIFFICULTY THAT THE RIGHTEOUS IS SAVED,WHAT WILL BECOME OF THE GODLESS MAN AND THE SINNER? [SUP]19[/SUP] Therefore, those also who suffer according to the will of God shall entrust their souls to a faithful Creator in doing what is right. 

*Genesis 18:16-33 - OT Scripture Reading w/exposition*
[SUP]16[/SUP] Then the men rose up from there, and looked down toward Sodom; and Abraham was walking with them to send them off. [SUP]17[/SUP] The LORD said, “Shall I hide from Abraham what I am about to do, [SUP]18[/SUP] since Abraham will surely become a great andmighty nation, and in him all the nations of the earth will be blessed? [SUP]19[/SUP] For I have chosen him, so that he may command his children and his household after him to keep the way of the LORD by doing righteousness and justice, so that the LORD may bring upon Abraham what He has spoken about him.” [SUP]20[/SUP] And the LORD said, “The outcry of Sodom and Gomorrah is indeed great, and their sin is exceedingly grave. [SUP]21[/SUP] I will go down now, and see if they have done entirely according to its outcry, which has come to Me; and if not, I will know.” [SUP]22[/SUP] Then the men turned away from there and went toward Sodom, while Abraham was still standing before the LORD. [SUP]23[/SUP]Abraham came near and said, “Will You indeed sweep away the righteous with the wicked? [SUP]24[/SUP] Suppose there are fifty righteous within the city; will You indeed sweep it away and not spare the place for the sake of the fifty righteous who are in it? [SUP]25[/SUP] Far be it from You to do such a thing, to slay the righteous with the wicked, so that the righteous and the wicked are treated alike. Far be it from You! Shall not the Judge of all the earth deal justly?” [SUP]26[/SUP] So the LORD said, “If I find in Sodom fifty righteous within the city, then I will spare the whole place on their account.” [SUP]27[/SUP] And Abraham replied, “Now behold, I have ventured to speak to the Lord, although I am but dust and ashes. [SUP]28[/SUP] Suppose the fifty righteous are lacking five, will You destroy the whole city because of five?” And He said, “I will not destroy it if I find forty-five there.” [SUP]29[/SUP] He spoke to Him yet again and said, “Suppose forty are found there?” And He said, “I will not do it on account of the forty.” [SUP]30[/SUP]Then he said, “Oh may the Lord not be angry, and I shall speak; suppose thirty are found there?” And He said, “I will not do it if I find thirty there.” [SUP]31[/SUP] And he said, “Now behold, I have ventured to speak to the Lord; suppose twenty are found there?” And He said, “I will not destroy it on account of the twenty.” [SUP]32[/SUP] Then he said, “Oh may the Lord not be angry, and I shall speak only this once; suppose ten are found there?” And He said, “I will not destroy it on account of the ten.” [SUP]33[/SUP] As soon as He had finished speaking to Abraham the LORD departed, and Abraham returned to his place.


*Evening Worship*: Psalm 108:3-6 and 1 Samuel 7:2-17 and Ephesians 5:25-33

*Psalm 108:3-6 - Call to Worship w/exposition*
[SUP]3[/SUP] I will give thanks to You, O LORD, among the peoples, 
And I will sing praises to You among the nations. 
[SUP]4[/SUP] For Your lovingkindness is great above the heavens, 
And Your truth reaches to the skies. 
[SUP]5[/SUP] Be exalted, O God, above the heavens, 
And Your glory above all the earth. 
[SUP]6[/SUP] That Your beloved may be delivered, 
Save with Your right hand, and answer me!

*1 Samuel 7:2-17 - **OT Serial Reading w/exposition*
[SUP]2[/SUP] From the day that the ark remained at Kiriath-jearim, the time was long, for it was twenty years; and all the house of Israel lamented after the LORD. [SUP]3[/SUP] Then Samuel spoke to all the house of Israel, saying, “If you return to the LORD with all your heart, remove the foreign gods and the Ashtaroth from among you and direct your hearts to the LORD and serve Him alone; and He will deliver you from the hand of the Philistines.” [SUP]4[/SUP] So the sons of Israel removed the Baals and the Ashtaroth and served the LORD alone. [SUP]5[/SUP] Then Samuel said, “Gather all Israel to Mizpah and I will pray to the LORD for you.” [SUP]6[/SUP] They gathered to Mizpah, and drew water and poured it out before the LORD, and fasted on that day and said there, “We have sinned against the LORD.” And Samuel judged the sons of Israel at Mizpah. [SUP]7[/SUP] Now when the Philistines heard that the sons of Israel had gathered to Mizpah, the lords of the Philistines went up against Israel. And when the sons of Israel heard it, they were afraid of the Philistines. [SUP]8[/SUP] Then the sons of Israel said to Samuel, “Do not cease to cry to the LORD our God for us, that He may save us from the hand of the Philistines.” [SUP]9[/SUP] Samuel took a suckling lamb and offered it for a whole burnt offering to the LORD; and Samuel cried to the LORD for Israel and the LORD answered him. [SUP]10[/SUP] Now Samuel was offering up the burnt offering, and the Philistines drew near to battle against Israel. But the LORD thundered with a great thunder on that day against the Philistines and confused them, so that they were routed before Israel. [SUP]11[/SUP] The men of Israel went out of Mizpah and pursued the Philistines, and struck them down as far as below Beth-car. [SUP]12[/SUP] Then Samuel took a stone and set it between Mizpah and Shen, and named it Ebenezer, saying, “Thus far the LORD has helped us.” [SUP]13[/SUP] So the Philistines were subdued and they did not come anymore within the border of Israel. And the hand of the LORD was against the Philistines all the days of Samuel. [SUP]14[/SUP] The cities which the Philistines had taken from Israel were restored to Israel, from Ekron even to Gath; and Israel delivered their territory from the hand of the Philistines. So there was peace between Israel and the Amorites. [SUP]15[/SUP] Now Samuel judged Israel all the days of his life. [SUP]16[/SUP] He used to go annually on circuit to Bethel and Gilgal and Mizpah, and he judged Israel in all these places. [SUP]17[/SUP] Then his return was to Ramah, for his house was there, and there he judged Israel; and he built there an altar to the LORD.

*Ephesians 5:25-33 - NT Scripture Reading w/exposition*
[SUP]25[/SUP] Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her, [SUP]26[/SUP] so that He might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, [SUP]27[/SUP] that He might present to Himself the church in all her glory, having no spot or wrinkle or any such thing; but that she would be holy and blameless. [SUP]28[/SUP] So husbands ought also to love their own wives as their own bodies. He who loves his own wife loves himself; [SUP]29[/SUP] for no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ also does the church, [SUP]30[/SUP] because we are members of His body. [SUP]31[/SUP] FOR THIS REASON A MAN SHALL LEAVE HIS FATHER AND MOTHER AND SHALL BE JOINED TO HIS WIFE, AND THE TWO SHALL BECOME ONE FLESH. [SUP]32[/SUP] This mystery is great; but I am speaking with reference to Christ and the church. [SUP]33[/SUP] Nevertheless, each individual among you also is to love his own wife even as himself, and the wife must see to it that she respects her husband.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 1, 2012)

[BIBLE]Genesis 4:17-26[/BIBLE]


----------



## Wayne (Apr 1, 2012)

Bravely going where few pastors have gone before, Ryan Laughlin preached this morning on Nehemiah 6, as part of a larger series on that book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2012)

Fred's text is most intriguing (didn't know vBulletin allowed blank posts).
My pastor continued his series on the ten commandments, beginning what looks to be several sermons on the fifth commandment.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 1, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Fred's text is most intriguing (didn't know vBulletin allowed blank posts).
> My pastor continued his series on the ten commandments, beginning what looks to be several sermons on the fifth commandment.


Did it appear blank? I preached on Genesis 4:17-26, "Cainite Culture." I put it in with ESV tags. I'm seeing it with Chrome.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2012)

Fred, I tried couple of styles and mobile and cannot see anything. Using Firefox. See below.
View attachment 2776


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah, my "no scripts" was blocking it. I tend to allow minimal scripts.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunday School: Psalm 51:7-9

Sermon: 2 Timothy 2:8-13

We're in a bit of a limbo stage right now, having completed Ruth in Sunday School and Joel in the sermon series. We're due to start Acts in Sunday School as well as 2 Corinthians during the worship service in a couple weeks.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks to God for Kevin and all faithfully preaching, teaching and rightly hearing the Word of God this Lord's Day.


We were also in Mark, beginning a three part series on the Kingdom of God.

Corporate worship:
Mark 4: 26-34

The Kingdom is:

1) marginal in its original form

2) mysterious in its growth

3) marvelous in its fullness



Family Bible School:
Genesis 9

Noah, in sin and redemption



Incidental Lord's Day discussion:
_The Day of Worship, _Reassessing the Christian Life in Light of the Sabbath, by Ryan McGraw


----------



## Poimen (Apr 1, 2012)

AM - "The Suffering Servant Comes (I): His Credentials [BIBLE]Isaiah 52:13-53:3[/BIBLE]

PM - Belgic Confession, Article 15 "The First Sinner and His Relationship to Sinners" (on original sin)


----------



## Edward (Apr 1, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Ah, my "no scripts" was blocking it. I tend to allow minimal scripts.



Thanks. I was getting the same results for the same reasons. I thought perhaps it was an April 1 thing when I first viewed the thread I even highlighted it to see if it had been posted with the font color white. When I unblocked the script, I notice I went from allowing 2 of 6 scripts, to allowing 3 of 9, so that script wanted to bring along 3 friends of its own.

I should have used my Kindle - I checked - the text displayed on it.


----------

